# Sharing Trail Logs: EveryTrail



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

When I hike I usually take along a GPS to log the track and later import the trail into mapping software. I like to save the maps along with notes about the hike for future reference. In the case of our 4-H group hikes I also like to share the maps and photos afterward. I usually use locally installed PC mapping software (National Geographic TOPO! or DeLorme North America Topo!) and Picassa for sharing photos online. Recently though I've been playing around with some of the online services that can put both in one place for online sharing. I came across EveryTrail first as an iPhone app, but have come to really like the "full screen" feature available when viewing the photos online:

Little Bennett North Loop

Pretty cool! It automatically does the geocoding of the photos to location based on relative time stamps on photos and the GPS track time (and can even allow for an offset if you didn't synchronize the time). The statistics mode (button, bottom right) is interesting too. I only thing I think it's missing is an elevation profile.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Brian

Thanks for that, a lot was Greek to me but I did recognize GPS, I need to look into this, having a trip log is a great idea.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

That's really cool! I love maps and photos. What a great application. I'll have to check out my maping software! Thanks!


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a Garmin Edge 500. They work amazing. I track every mile I hike or ride bicycles. It maps where you went, elevation gain, pace, calories burned ect. You just upload the info at Garmin Connect. It even will show where you went on Google Earth. You can share all of your data. They system is about $300.00 but I have enjoyed it everytime I use it.


----------

